# Devil May Cry 3 Special Edition PC not working!



## upendra_gp (Nov 10, 2006)

I recently bought it. I installed the game and restarted the PC and then I started the game almost holding my breathe. i went through the menu and clicked over launch the game. But the screen went dark not dark it shows the Crazy! etc. icons and the health gauge but i can't see the scene. Plz help me out i really want to play the game.
__________
well just to tell u i have the latest graphics drivers,audio drivers and DX.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 10, 2006)

Your PC config??


----------



## upendra_gp (Nov 11, 2006)

P4 1.7 GHz
256 MB of RAM
NVIDIA GEFORCE 4 MX 64 MB


----------



## shashank_digitreader (Nov 15, 2006)

get a new and powerful GPU.


----------



## kaustav_geek (Nov 16, 2006)

Hey shashank, i don't think the gpu is so weak as not to be able to play the game. My friend has played it with an IGP.

@!upendra 
check if the game works at lower settings or not. If yes, then ur gfx card might really be weak. So don't expect too much unless you don't get a faster GFX card.

u might also want to check min specs for the game.

°°°°°∙∙∙∙∙°°°°


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 22, 2006)

guys ...please post some screenshots of the game...


----------



## hash!! (Nov 23, 2006)

*www.ubi.com/resources/binary/171/42923.jpg


*www.playfuls.com/images/screenshots/pc/Devil_May_Cry_3_Dantes_Awakening_Special_Edition/0001.jpg

*hitgames.net.ua/images/games/game_287_18116.jpg

*www.jucaushii.ro/images/screenshots/ps2/Devil_May_Cry_3_Special_Edition/0036.jpg

*img.gamespot.com/gamespot/images/2006/138/930014_20060519_screen004.jpg

*img.gamespot.com/gamespot/images/2006/138/930014_20060519_screen001.jpg

those r the only decent ones i could find... they actually make the game look ughly... so go play it... dont go by the screens... its a nice game...
cheers...


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Nov 25, 2006)

these screen s**s sorry... i played the game and il tell u its good.. one thing that bothers me is the camera angle.. since its not customized much for PC it will be a bit irritating.. other wise the game is cool but his super human stunts are amusing.. makes me laugh..


----------



## hash!! (Nov 26, 2006)

funny u said that....
i wrote in the post that these wr the only 'decent' ones i could find... so i already meant that those screens s**k a$$... thanks for the re-affirmation... really helped...  
so next time read the whole post
camera angles stray every now n then, but u cn get em back to the default player back view by pressing 'P'.... helps a bit...
and about the superhuman stunts... hehehh... obviously dude... they are supposed to be superhuman... they're devil spawned? ring any bells? devils = not humans... hahaahaaa..
i guess the game's name ddnt give ya a clue big enough....


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 26, 2006)

@ upendra_gp, try to play the game at lower res. as @Kaustav... said.
Coz last week i played that game on My Cousins PC.  that PC has *Onboard ATi X200 Gfx.*. the game ran smooth.

his PC Config- HP Pavilion, Core2Duo Proccy., 512MB RAM.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 26, 2006)

have already read all bout the game on the net ....can't wait to get my hands on it


----------



## radibioinfo (May 13, 2007)

I got DMC3 Special Edition Recently. But when started it said error saying that it has encountred with an error and has to close. My system config is

Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator Driver Report

Core 2 Duo 1.8GHz
Driver Version:		6.14.10.4624
Operating System:		Windows XP* Professional, Service Pack 2 (5.1.2600)
Default Language:		English
DirectX* Version:		9.0
Physical Memory:		500 MB
Minimum Graphics Memory:	8 MB
Maximum Graphics Memory:	128 MB
Graphics Memory in Use:	53 MB
Processor:		x86 family 6 Model 15 Stepping 6
Processor Speed:		1864 MHZ
Vendor ID:		8086
Device ID:		2972
Device Revision:		02


*   Accelerator Information   *

Accelerator in Use:		Intel(R)  946GZ Express Chipset Family
Video BIOS:		1329
Current Graphics Mode:	1440 by 900 True Color (60 Hz)

PLZ HELP


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 13, 2007)

> I got DMC3 Special Edition Recently.But when started it said error saying that it has encountred with an error and has to close.



Come on.. why didn't you post the exact error ?? The game should've run just fine.... Try reinstalling your Graphic Drivers and Directx and then ensure that the copy of the Game runs fine on other systems...

You are on a Widescreen ? I don't know for sure... but that too can be a problem..... Try changing the reso to 4:3 format.....


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2007)

GeForce MX series is crippled. Many games dont hav support for MX series.
I hav gone thru this phase long ago when i had GeForce MX 4000.

It needs Shader Model 3.0 (i am right, may be 1.0).


----------



## roco29 (May 19, 2007)

upendra_gp said:
			
		

> I recently bought it. I installed the game and restarted the PC and then I started the game almost holding my breathe. i went through the menu and clicked over launch the game. But the screen went dark not dark it shows the Crazy! etc. icons and the health gauge but i can't see the scene. Plz help me out i really want to play the game.
> __________
> well just to tell u i have the latest graphics drivers,audio drivers and DX.


Were you able to play it, what have you done to activate all the graphics this is also my problem same as yours, i will appreciate it if you could help me..
tnx


----------



## harryneopotter (May 19, 2007)

can i play this game ..... it looks cool ................ my config is .

  AMD 64 X2 3600+ AM2
  Asus M2NPV-VM with nvidia 6150
  512 DDR2 667 Kingston (64 shared as GFX mem )


   ??????????????????????? 
    will it run smooth on this config .... is it a RPG ???


----------



## baccilus (May 19, 2007)

radibioinfo said:
			
		

> I got DMC3 Special Edition Recently. But when started it said error saying that it has encountred with an error and has to close.


I think GMA950 doesn't support this game. I had the same problem with my 945 mobo.


----------



## Galanx (Jun 2, 2007)

Omg i have the same problem that with black screen, it shows only crazy and the red eyes of the monsters and my PC config is: 
Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz,  512MB of RAM, NIVIDIA GForce4 MX 4000, memory size: 64 MB...PLEASE HELP!!! and btw i have directX 9.0 but it still doesent work...


----------



## ashz (Jun 29, 2007)

i have bought a pc-dvd of game my computer config. is
pentium d,3GHZ,
945G motherboard,
1GB Ram
after installing when i run game it shows a message about error report(like send error report or don't send)
i really dont have any clue what 2 do help me out....


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 30, 2007)

I install DMC its run fine but its hard to play with keyboard if i buy a game controller for PC its work with DMC if any one using plz inform me.


----------



## Stalker (Jun 30, 2007)

@T159 , upendra_gp
thats right.....the game requires pixel shaders to render the scenes
the MX series do not have any pixel shaders....only vertex shaders
I think min card to play is nvidia FX5200


----------



## entrana (Jul 5, 2007)

good luck dmc3 se pc edition= worst than mario


----------



## Stalker (Jul 5, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> good luck dmc3 se pc edition= worst than mario


unless u have a good gamepad


----------



## entrana (Jul 15, 2007)

why not play it in ps2 unless u dont have one besides capcom shud have made the graphics better in pc


----------

